
Indieweb: Why Web Signin - dragontamer
https://indieweb.org/Why_web_sign-in
======
dragontamer
For bloggers and other netizens, the domain name is a powerful identity
device. Indieweb philosophy is to leverage the domain-name as identification,
superseding OpenID in simplicity.

Web Signin is not a general solution of course. Most people are not in control
of a domain name or a homepage. But it would be relatively simple to build up
an identity through cheap hosting, such as Neocities (free static websites),
which are sufficient to build a Web Sign-in.

This is not yet a turnkey solution for the general public, but this Web Sign-
in protocol is probably good enough for bloggers and other early adopters to
start trying it out.

\------

A good example service of web sign in is Webmention.io, an implementation of
the IndieWeb "Webmention" protocol. (Similar to Pingbacks from old
blogosphere, or @Tags from Twitter)

